# Ground Bone



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

So, I got my neighbor to switch his black lab to PMR. I know bone is an essential part of the diet, but the dog literally only has 3 teeth!! One lower molar, one canine, and one incisor. He rescued him about 3 years ago and he needed extractions cause his teeth were severely bad. He's 11 years old. I told him to buy boneless meats. As for the bone, I recommended that he go with ground bone, but we have no clue where to find it!! Am I giving him good advice, or should I tell him differently?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

had i been able to save my dog who had periodontal disease, i would have fed ground products, like hamburger, chicken, turkey, even fish.

if he can afford primal, they have a nice meat to bone ratio in their grinds.

if not...

get the boneless chicken to start with and progress step by step...and go to super supplements and get NOW nutritional bone meal.....if it's meant for human consumption, you can be reasonably sure it's not made out of things you would not want to feed a dog.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

What about actually grinding the bone up themselves? I would think that would be pretty simple!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> What about actually grinding the bone up themselves? I would think that would be pretty simple!


This would be my suggestion. You can find grinders for VERY cheap on Craigslist.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would feed ground before feeding kibble. The whole point of feeding whole bones is for dental health but if he has no teeth...no worries!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I told him about the grinders on craigslist, but he doesn't want to go through the trouble. I don't know. Magicre, where can he find bone meal???


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> I told him about the grinders on craigslist, but he doesn't want to go through the trouble. I don't know. Magicre, where can he find bone meal???


He doesn't want to go through the trouble of buying a grinder?? How much trouble could it be? Just toss it in and grind! 

Someone please correct me if I am wrong, but I have been doing some research and have learned that bone meal is inferior to raw bone because it is cooked. If that is the case, your friend's dog would benefit much more from grinding the bone.

From the book my vet gave me: "Raw bones are different from bone meal, which is a cooked and processed product, often high in lead content; it cannot match the nutrients found in raw, edible, meaty bones."

Sorry if this is common sense to everyone, I am new to this whole raw thing!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^This is what he wants, not me. I guess he doesn't want to go through the trouble of driving to get the grinder.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> ^^^This is what he wants, not me. I guess he doesn't want to go through the trouble of driving to get the grinder.


Maybe you can do it for him:biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> I told him about the grinders on craigslist, but he doesn't want to go through the trouble. I don't know. Magicre, where can he find bone meal???


i would use human bone meal....it's made by NOW and can be gotten at any super supplement or GNC or place like that.

the reason i brought up primal is they are a california company who does a very nice grind, has bone in it.....and does not contain veggies or anything a dog does not need. unless price is a problem, then he may want to look up primal grinds on google and see for himself....

your friend can actually call them and speak with a real human.

if that's not the answer, then he can buy ground hamburger, ground chicken, ground turkey....

my vet, when we talked about pulling nichi's teeth and going raw, said she'd pretty much inhale her food anyway....with ground, i would accept that as probably true....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> He doesn't want to go through the trouble of buying a grinder?? How much trouble could it be? Just toss it in and grind!
> 
> Someone please correct me if I am wrong, but I have been doing some research and have learned that bone meal is inferior to raw bone because it is cooked. If that is the case, your friend's dog would benefit much more from grinding the bone.
> 
> ...


i've read the same thing and agree wholeheartedly....which is why i suggested primal grinds....

i'd rather see someone use human bone meal and ground meat than kibble, but that's just me.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

All grinders are not created equal! If people are going to grind their dogs food then they really need to do their research on grinders because you can absoluely spend money and jamb a grinder on one you thought was heavy enough for chicken or turkey when in fact it wasn't.


----------



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

I posted about this once before - but what about some ground up eggshell added to the meat? Would that work in place of bone?


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

It works as a calcium source but it might not work to firm up the poop. Pretty sure it wouldn't work for Max. You can buy high quality bone meal meant as a supplement for humans too. If that doesn't work then you might try 'gasp' adding finely ground raw veggies of the greens and low carb types for bulk, about 25% veggy, 75% meat/offal/egg/fish the way Lew Olsen suggests here and just not cook the meats.
Cooked Diet | B-Naturals.Com Newsletter


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when we home fed, we used ground up egg shells and it does firm the poop, but not as much as ground bone. we also used quinoa...which is less grain like than grains....with cooked, you need a binder...


----------

